# Help 300zx 1986 waterpump replacement



## Justjohnny (Jun 19, 2005)

I had to take off my timing belt cover to remove the waterpump, it seems like I have to remove flywheel pulley to put this cover back on, and cant figure out how to remove it I tried taking out bolt but the pulley just turns I tried a bearing puller and it bent the bolt on the puller please help!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

This is a 2 piece crank pulley. You should remove the outer pulley first, this will help prevent the bolt from bending. Look inside the hub of the outer pulley, you will see 6 bolts. You should have removed those first and then removed the big center bolt and then used the pulley puller. You must be careful with the puller, it can come off-center quite easily. Use a heavy duty gear puller, they are a little more robust. Rent one from the local auto parts store.


----------

